# 6013 about 10 yrs old



## philsmithers73 (7 mo ago)

blew the fitting on the hose from the pump to the steering column, replaced the hose, but nothing on the electronics work correctly. turn on the switch, the PTO light above the 30 second glow plug heat comes on, no glow plugs working. oil saturated the ele lines, I've removed the coverings and sprayed them with ele cleaning compounds. nothing seems to help or restore the way the tractor should start






.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Did you get oil sprayed up under the dash or saturate any other electrical connections?


----------

